# Camp Pendleton



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

For those of you that have been avoiding riding on camp Pendleton due to the construction recently, here is a way around it that puts you where you want to be.

Just make your first right after the gate, 'wire mountain road' 
Then make a left on 'ash road' which after a quick decent, turns into 'Stuart Mesa road' which is where we all used to make our first left.

Enjoy!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bummer! Thought I'd find Vicky in here.

Carry on.


----------

